# People with Paxil IBS success, any success with Zofran or Lotronex ?



## 15561 (Jun 3, 2005)

I had a great deal of success with Paxil treating, if not completely curing my IBS symptoms with complete regulation. However my issue remains divided evenly between the need for motivation and that 'get up and go' attitude, and IBS-D. Paxil fixed the latter but made the former worst!So ... did any individuals who had their D cured by Paxil have any success with Zofran or Lotronex ?


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

If Paxil cured you, why are don't you still take it?Is it now unavailable where youre at?I just would think that if your symptoms were totally vanished, you'd want to stick with it.


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by DJM:I had a great deal of success with Paxil treating, if not completely curing my IBS symptoms with complete regulation. However my issue remains divided evenly between the need for motivation and that 'get up and go' attitude, and IBS-D. Paxil fixed the latter but made the former worst!So ... did any individuals who had their D cured by Paxil have any success with Zofran or Lotronex ?


I admit that either I am obtuse, or this post was just too discreet for me to figure out. "Need for motivation"? What is that mean? "Get up and go attitude?" What does that mean? In nitty gritty terms, are you saying that Paxil cured IBS-D but you still have the urge to go out cruising at night looking for women of easy virtue? I gave up trying to figure it out. Many people find that Paxil solves many of their worst IBS symptoms, while perhaps leaving some of the minor irritating symptoms (e.g., flatulence) behind. With gas prices rising, this is irritating but livable.


----------



## 15561 (Jun 3, 2005)

Gentlemen,Paxil deepened my anti-social and hermit tendancies to the Nth degree while completely changing my daily disposition for the worst. Studies have shown that IBS victims suffer from life debilitating non-GI symptoms, among the more prominent are headaches and severe fatigue. Even though Paxil cured my bowel problems, it worsened the non-GI portion beyond balance--I've attributed my health success evenly between the bowel problems and the non-GI symptoms.While on Ritalin, I found that although my energy levels hadn't really changed, my outlook to 'get up and go' along with the desire to socially interact was postively changed. Again, Paxil on the otherhand ... destroyed any 'motivation' to do anything. So my question remains ... have any individuals who had their D cured by Paxil had any success with Zofran or Lotronex ?Cheers.


----------

